# June 30- July 5th, Chewonki Campground



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Now that we have Memorial Day behind us, We are taking 6 days and going to the mid coast of Maine. The campground we have selected is a stark contrast to Moose Hillock in Warren, NH. Moose Hillock was very wooded and private and catered to familes with kids. The sites were expansive and we loved the seclusion. Chewonki campground in Wiscasset, Maine appears to be the opposite. It is on a flat, coastal estuary and our site appears to be field like. The surrounding area appears gorgeous based on satellite observation and photo's on the campgrounds website. We are excited about the openess of the campground, although we have always preferred wooded sites. We plan on spending a day in the 
Camden Rockport and Rockland area as well as Reid State Park and Popham Beach in the Boothbay Region. The campground has great reviews, I have googled it and found nothing but raves for it. So, we will see how much we like the open air and I will let you all know if it is the gem it has been made out to be.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Russ, if you do a search here on Outbackers.com you will find a PRE-SEASON review of the place and the owners. This is where our Maiden Voyage was ... 4 years ago... albeit, in the driveway just outside their home before driving onto the camp road (but we did have a chance to walk some of it). We met the owners at a TT Show in January and we were looking for someplace just to park the camper up there when I took Seeker into his first show. Being pre-season in New England .... there was just no place open and I was getting desperate (and a bit frantic!!!). The owners so very kindly offered for us to use the CG driveway - no water or electric but it was a place to park and that's all I was looking for. It was PERFECT!!! And what wonderful folks they are!!

We didn't go deep into the CG (lots of mud, a bit of snow & ice, LONG days at the show, and 2 dogs who still needed to be presentable the NEXT day for another show. As far as I could tell, there are some sites on the estuary - a large, quiet, peaceful, heavily deer-laden







, tidal marsh way down below the CG (far enough away not to cause skeeters) - but there's lots of woods, too. Hope you have a wonderful time!! Say hi to the owners from "the 2 women with Shelties who pre-season camped in you driveway for a dog show....AND WON!!". Had to have been the environment!!!

*Here's the view we had at sunset from the entrance (there are a few more in my Album under "Maiden Voyage"):*









*And from the "field side" towards the rest of the CG ...SEE - LOTS of trees!*


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

omg!!! when you had _*your*_ 25rss!!! I did do a search and did see your review, it was one of the factors that made us choose to stay there. Some other reviewer (don't remember where) stated they were dog lovers and that is VERY important to us...

I will tell them about you and I will bet they remember, after all, who could forget a visit from wolfie???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

russlg said:


> omg!!! when you had _*your*_ 25rss!!! I did do a search and did see your review, it was one of the factors that made us choose to stay there. Some other reviewer (don't remember where) stated they were dog lovers and that is VERY important to us...
> 
> I will tell them about you and I will bet they remember, after all, w*ho could forget a visit from wolfie??? *


Hope you're not disappointed


----------

